# rear wheels angled in?



## zero90 (Apr 4, 2005)

im new to the bug world and to this forum. i just bought a baja bug about 2 weeks ago for a really good price. but one thing is bothering me. the rear tires are angled inword, but all drives straight and im not sure what the problem is. i will try to post a picture later. thanks


----------



## redcorradoguy (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: rear wheels angled in? (zero90)*

which distance is narrower-the top of the tires or the bottom?
If the bottom, then that is fine. They straighten out when there is a load in the car and while driving. If the other, then the suspension is sagging.
Check out "How to keep your VW alive" By John Muir. He explains this and MANY other things very well.


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: rear wheels angled in? (zero90)*

Baja bugs usually have lots of negative camber, this is pretty normal. If you hold your arms in front of you with your fingers closer than your elbows, this is what your rear wheels will look like with neg. camber. If it's extreme then it can be something to be concerned with... Watch and see if your tires wear unevenly to judge. 
The Muir book is a must have for any aircooled owner - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amiah (May 1, 2005)

*Re: rear wheels angled in? (Questor)*

i come from a small town in the Philippines and the book you recommended won't help me much because I have no access to it. Yes, I know...globalization has not yet fully reached our shores....

what do you do if the tires...often get burn-out....the rear ones....but the front wheels are good. Is the suspension the culprit?


----------



## amiah (May 1, 2005)

by the way, I have a 1500 beetle...is that a baja bettle?


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (amiah)*

Your 1500 is likely not a 'Baja' bug - Baja's are very noticable by their usual lack of rear engine cover, oversized tires, a lot of them have 'stinger' style mufflers...
You should be able to order Muir's book - shipped to you, from ebay, or other used book source - it's really a good investment.
Regarding your tire wear - are they wearing more on the outsides, insides, center, or all over? Proper pressure is the first thing to look at, then suspension problems.


----------



## amiah (May 1, 2005)

the tire wear are concentrated on the insides of the tire. All rear tires exhibit such wear.


----------

